# axolotl the pros and cons



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

i'm thinkingabout selling my fish to get an axolotl.....
so i'd like to know the pros and cons before taking the plunge.:blush:


----------



## gr33neyes (Sep 2, 2009)

Go to caudata.org...you will find everything you need to know there, its the best axolotl site IMO....

I have owned my axolotl for 2 years...easy to keep, cheap to feed..needs a minimum tank size of 2 ft long. Filtration is required but water flow should be minimal to reduce stress to the axolotl. Fascinating creatures to keep, will feed from your hand. Will live for years if kept well.:2thumb:


----------



## evileye (Nov 3, 2009)

seems like it takes alot of time....


----------



## gr33neyes (Sep 2, 2009)

Take a lot of time? In what respect?.....once its all set up its very easy. But if you aren't totally sure then better to do more research and see how you feel after you have thought more about it.


----------

